# Le Sigh at Wii



## Grand Hatter (Oct 30, 2008)

...

I was one of those people that defended the Wii once, back in the days of good titles like Mario Galaxy and Twilight Princess. But now I'm not so satisfied.

A title hasn't made me want to open my wallet since Smash Bros Brawl, with a wee exception to De Blob, but other than that I'm smitten with indifference.

It's strange though, since the DS is still churning out fabulous titles like Kirby Superstar Deluxe, Lost in Blue 3, and the latest Castlevania game which I'm thoroughly enjoying. Nintendo's not low on ideas! Clearly. 

What's going on? And if possible, can anyone reccomend some good titles on the Wii I may have missed?


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

There's a huge break in good games because they're holding out until Christmas. Every system waits until the holidays to release the big-name stuff.


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 30, 2008)

I've checked Wii's quote unquote 'big name stuff' for this quarter. Animal Crossing, City Folk, Wii Music and another Wii Sports expansion.

Forgive me for my skepticism. But It's looking to be a crappy end of the year for the Wii.

So unless they've been covering up the production of an awesome title so skillfully it would make Richard Nixon cringe, I don't expect much else.

After all, Mario Galaxy was announced YEARS in advance.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Oct 30, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> I've checked Wii's quote unquote 'big name stuff' for this quarter. Animal Crossing, City Folk, Wii Music and another Wii Sports expansion.
> 
> Forgive me for my skepticism. But It's looking to be a crappy end of the year for the Wii.
> 
> ...


You didn't see the nintendo conference did you?

The decided to release the entire kennel when they did this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4x_cMGsSUo8&feature=related

A lot of wii generic games, but we have some new faces as well as old in this so Wii should be big, but with the downward shift in the economy... eh...


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks mate. I forgot about Rune Factory Wii. Maybe there is some hope. and Klonoa (i think that's what it's called)

BUT DS looks fantastic! More professor layton. GAH I love my DS.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 30, 2008)

Dead Rising is coming out on Wii next year... granted that's a while but I'm  interested in getting it.


----------



## PROSTSHOCKERERER (Oct 30, 2008)

wii sucks, duder.
look:
Like most companies, nintendo is run by businessmen, and they will continue to chase the high profit demographic. Currently shit like Wiisports and that retarded exercise step board are their top selling products for their console. They've found the casual crowd (grandmas, mothers, children, etc) are rocketing their console into a high profit margin. They have no reason to pander to the hardcore/nintendo fan demographic anymore. Their new found consumer market is their cash cow. They are even looking to make some of their more "hardcore" games, like zelda, more accessible (see: easier to play, less learning curve) to the casual crowd. You'll probably see only 2-4 good titles a year for the Wii from now until its death. The only title on the Wii that I like thus far is No More heroes. It's the only truly original, in style, gameplay, plot, on the Wii. It's an overall decent game. Everything else is either 3rd party waggling gimmicks, ps2 ports, or rehashed 1st party titles guaranteed to sell emmensely (brawl, twilight princess, mario, etc) and they are starting to run out of tried and true mainstay franchises to recreate.

Back to the port business, you will see that when companies make multiplatform titles, Wii users will be sharing the same version the ps2 gets. Which is an hack and slashed, severely handicapped version of the (usually 360) base build. Many companies don't see profit in porting their titles to the wii, so now you'll see alot of games just getting PC, 360, and ps3 treatments. The Wii is selling great, but is now in a league of its own. This is expected to continue for the rest of its lifespan.

Also: have you seen Dead Rising for the Wii? It looks terrible. It was made for the 360 engine in order for the mass amount of zombies to be churned out. Not only is the amount of animations cut down, but the vast majority of the zombies have been reduced to a fraction of what it's supposed to be, and reset the quality of the game to a quasi n64/gamecube look.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 30, 2008)

there's MadWorld

can't really expect nintendo alone to churn out incredible titles every three weeks though


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

God, I am so sick of people who prefer graphics over actual gameplay. No real gamer actually gives a damn about how the game looks! If that were true, we would have a helluva lot more than ET out in the f*cking Nevada desert!!!


----------



## Kajet (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it fun? That should be the FIRST, LAST and most important question to ask about ANY GAME.

Something a lot of fanboys seem to have forgotten.


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 30, 2008)

Well. When graphics and mechanics are slashed on a port, you can lose a lot of stuff that make the game fun.
Graphics on the other hand...If I pay 60 bucks for the damn thing, I want it to look good and not look like a slightly touched-up N64 game.

When you look at the games, it's all a repeat. Yay. Mario. It's like the Sonic and Crash Bandicoot series--which is "Please stop before you kill my childhood". Too late.

I lol at the fact that Wii-Fit is still sold out within a hundred mile radius of here. This is redneck country, nobody knows what an internet is. Biggest commercial success since Xbox and Halo 1 arrived here.
Wait...wat. Halo was a serious genre repeat--lol standard FPS--and got shitloads of money and didn't offer anything new or innovative.


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 30, 2008)

PROSTSHOCKERERER said:


> wii sucks, duder.
> look:
> Like most companies, nintendo is run by businessmen, and they will continue to chase the high profit demographic. Currently shit like Wiisports and that retarded exercise step board are their top selling products for their console. They've found the casual crowd (grandmas, mothers, children, etc) are rocketing their console into a high profit margin. They have no reason to pander to the hardcore/nintendo fan demographic anymore. Their new found consumer market is their cash cow. They are even looking to make some of their more "hardcore" games, like zelda, more accessible (see: easier to play, less learning curve) to the casual crowd. You'll probably see only 2-4 good titles a year for the Wii from now until its death. The only title on the Wii that I like thus far is No More heroes. It's the only truly original, in style, gameplay, plot, on the Wii. It's an overall decent game. Everything else is either 3rd party waggling gimmicks, ps2 ports, or rehashed 1st party titles guaranteed to sell emmensely (brawl, twilight princess, mario, etc) and they are starting to run out of tried and true mainstay franchises to recreate.
> 
> ...



When you can make a coherent post instead of rambling half truths and bias, get back to me.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Oct 30, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> When you can make a coherent post instead of rambling half truths and bias, get back to me.





> God, I am so sick of people who prefer graphics over actual gameplay. No real gamer actually gives a damn about how the game looks! If that were true, we would have a helluva lot more than ET out in the f*cking Nevada desert!!!


exactly my thoughts


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

PROSTSHOCKERERER said:


> [...]or rehashed 1st party titles guaranteed to sell emmensely (brawl, twilight princess, mario, etc)


Only someone who has never played those games would call them "rehashes". If you've never played it, don't give your opinion on it. Galaxy and Brawl play absolutely nothing like their pedecessors and Twilight Princess has an entirely different atmosphere.

Anyways... Yeah, what everyone else said. It doesn't have to be Mario or Zelda in order to be a big-name title. Heck, I believe Tales of Symphonia 2 gets an English release in a little while, and that's a sequal to one of the best-selling RPGs on the gamecube (granted, there were only like 3, but bear with me...).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

^......a sequal?, Try a spin off.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ^......a sequal?, Try a spin off.


It takes place after the ending of the first game and the plot includes the (remaining) cast of ToS1. I think that makes it qualify as a sequal


----------



## AlexInsane (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't wait for the new Animal Crossing and the Rune Factory on the DS. I do wish they'd make more Sims games for the Wii, though.

Wait, isn't the Sims mostly on Sony's side of the field?


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 30, 2008)

Sims = EA. There is no side to that field.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> It takes place after the ending of the first game and the plot includes the (remaining) cast of ToS1. I think that makes it qualify as a sequal


But is it _called _Tales of Symphonia 2?


----------



## Tiarhlu (Oct 30, 2008)

Why do people keep bashing the graphics on the Wii? I think it looks great. Twilight Princess was drool worthy.

Now, where are all the danged RPGs? That's mainly what I play and I'm still waiting.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> But is it _called _Tales of Symphonia 2?


I guess in that case Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn isn't a direct sequal to Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance... Oh, wait...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

Tiarhlu said:


> Why do people keep bashing the graphics on the Wii? I think it looks great. Twilight Princess was drool worthy.
> 
> Now, where are all the danged RPGs? That's mainly what I play and I'm still waiting.


 
Their coming. You just have to be a little more patient. : )


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I guess in that case Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn isn't a direct sequal to Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance... Oh, wait...


What do you mean "Oh, wait"?


----------



## Kajet (Oct 30, 2008)

Now that I think of it, RE4 was pretty good and I probably enjoyed it more on wii than I would have on any of the conventional systems...


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok this has transformed into a defend the console you like most thread :3
Sure, I'll respect that. DS is my favourite for what it's worth.

But still, thanks guys, I guess it does make sense that installments of the staples of zelda, metroid, mario, starfox (pikmin 3, forgot about that xD) will be few and far between. But it's worth it, they're some of the best games out there.

There's hope out for the Wii yet, even if not for its currently released titles, it has tremendous replay value in SSBB, mario kart, heck, even galaxy!

I'm even playing ancient GCN titles which are freaking amazing, supporting the point that graphics really don't matter in terms of a good game. Case in point, pikmin, or indeed metroid prime, which kicks the ass of any number of console shooters.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What do you mean "Oh, wait"?


Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is a direct sequal to Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. It is specifically stated to be such even in the manual, despite it not having Fire Emblem 2* in the title.

*Okay, it's technically Fire Emblem 10, but bear with me...


----------



## TwilightV (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm sick of people bombing Wii Music. Seriously, it's approved by Miyamoto-sensei. AND I SERIOUSLY DOUBT HE WOULD ENDORSE A PIECE OF CRAP GAME!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 30, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn is a direct sequal to Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance. It is specifically stated to be such even in the manual, despite it not having Fire Emblem 2* in the title.
> 
> *Okay, it's technically Fire Emblem 10, but bear with me...


Bingo


----------



## dietrc70 (Oct 30, 2008)

I agree that Nintendo's first party offerings are not that impressive for me right now.  But Tales of Symphonia and Castlevania Judgment look promising.

Make sure you didn't miss Zak and Wiki.  No More Heroes is supposed to be very good.

I actually enjoyed both the Crash Bandicoot releases for the Wii.  I've only started playing *Nights:  Journey of Dreams*, but it looks good.  I also liked Sega Superstars Tennis and Sonic Riders ZG.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2008)

I do agree with you about how there's more things that appeal to non-casual gamers on the DS than the Wii this year.

The world Ends With You, Final Fantasy Tactics A2, Sonic Chronicles, Final Fantasy IV DS...I literally doubled the size of my DS game collection this year, especially if oyu include Trace Memory. (Which I got in January because it was VERY cheap) 



And now I'm goign to defend the Wii....Nintendo is just like every other company and is just exploiting the audience that's giving them the most money. I seriously bet that you could put Shigeru Miyamoto on here listening to some of the things I hear about the Wii and he'd say "So?" And I bet that Sega doesn't even listen to the reviews about Sonic games, only really the sales figures. 

And of course because they're making a lot of money off of people who like "Casual games" (How come it's alright for the PC to have twice as much "Casual games" as every next-gen-game but not for the Wii?), just as how developers working on the PS3 and 360 and PC are making money off:

-FPS fans
-GTA clones. 
-Multiplayer. (This is also including MMORPGs)

Really I'm seeing a LOT more multiplayer-only or multiplayer-online games than I have in quite awhile. There's money to be made off of that...so of course we're going to be seeing a lot of multiplayer games out there, same with GTA clones and FPSes.

I mean, there were lots and lots and lots of Point-and-click adventure games or puzzle-games like Myst in the 90s and there were a lot of Arcade game clones in the 80s....That's where the money was coming from back then. And of course late 90s (like SNES era) there was a lot of money off of JRPGs like say Final Fantasy VI.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 30, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Is it fun? That should be the FIRST, LAST and most important question to ask about ANY GAME.
> 
> Something a lot of fanboys seem to have forgotten.



^This.

Anyways, there're some pretty darn good Wii games that've come out since Brawl (and will be released before Christmas, or after). Granted, some are ports from other consoles, but still, they look fun. Plus, we've got atleast one more Mario and Zelda (I hope the Zelda one's a new game in the Wind Waker/Phantom Hourglass timeline, and with similar graphics to those two games. ^^) on the Wii, as well as Pikmin 3. ^^

- Guitar Hero World Tour
- Rock Band 2
- Animal Crossing: City Folk
- Sonic Unleashed
- Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World
- De Blob
- Call of Duty: World at War
- Klonoa: Door to Phantomile (I think I spelled that right, lol)
- Naruto: Clash of Ninja Revolution (A good fighting game, imo.)


----------



## AlexX (Oct 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Bingo


Wait, WHAT?

Before you said it can't be the ToS sequal because there's no "2" in the official title, but when I give an example of a game that is a direct sequal but has no number at the end, suddenly it can still be a sequal without the number? I'm totally lost now...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 31, 2008)

Look at this way, Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World is Tales of Symphonia part 2.It's not a direct sequal because it's part of the first game, Unlike Tales of destiny 2 that game has a whole new plot.


----------



## Neybulot (Oct 31, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm sick of people bombing Wii Music. Seriously, it's approved by Miyamoto-sensei. AND I SERIOUSLY DOUBT HE WOULD ENDORSE A PIECE OF CRAP GAME!!!



Face it, the song selection sucks and they didn't intend yet again for hardcore gamers to play it. Yet another line of "games" that I call "Wii Toys".

This is sadly why I bought an Xbox 360 after I got a Wii back (almost) 2 years ago, I'm sick of all Nintendo having is crud for hardcore gamers.


----------



## AlexX (Oct 31, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Look at this way, Tales of Symphonia: Dawn of the New World is Tales of Symphonia part 2.It's not a direct sequal because it's part of the first game, Unlike Tales of destiny 2 that game has a whole new plot.


Tales of Destiny 2 was a whole new game (unless you mean the actual Destiny 2 and not Tales of Eternia, in which case that's rather moot since the whole game turns out to have never happened in the end...).

Anyways, how does that not make ToS2 a direct sequal? A direct sequal takes place after the events of the previous game and takes things from there, it's not a "part 2" unless the original game itself is split into multiple parts (much like what they're doing with Starcraft 2 right now).



> This is sadly why I bought an Xbox 360 after I got a Wii back (almost) 2 years ago, I'm sick of all Nintendo having is crud for hardcore gamers.


They released stuff like Radiant Dawn and people bitched and moaned that it was too hard. If they get that kind of feedback from hardcore gamers about games they make for hardcore gamers, how do you expect them to react?


----------



## mammagamma (Oct 31, 2008)

Wii sucks for people 18+. We're not the target audience, which kinda sucks.

At least I'll be able to buy a 360 what with the price drop


----------



## Foxstar (Oct 31, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> Wii sucks for people 18+ who want blood, guts, boobs and FPS #1239299
> At least I'll be able to buy a 360 what with the price drop



Fixed.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Oct 31, 2008)

While graphics aren't the most important thing in a game, really, if you want your game to be taken seriously by gamers it should have the whole package. I'm saying this as someone whose more or less a casual gamer. There's plenty of games that I think have good concepts and gameplay, and wish the visuals did them justice. If you're not going to go hi-def and stick to what's essentially still gamecube hardware, that's fine, but you shouldn't pass it off as next-gen. And if gamers aren't your target demographic anymore, that's fine too, but you shouldn't do that and then say you're selling a gaming console. Nintendo's problem is they wanna have it both ways.


----------



## Kimmerset (Oct 31, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> I'm sick of people bombing Wii Music. Seriously, it's approved by Miyamoto-sensei. AND I SERIOUSLY DOUBT HE WOULD ENDORSE A PIECE OF CRAP GAME!!!



Some random dude (I know who he is, kay?) endorses a game and you suddenly have a raging boner for it? Have an opinion, for God's sake.

That being said, Wii does what it has always done well; be a good, games-for-everyone party system.


----------



## Firehazard (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say that when the first game ever created for the Wii featured stick-figure characters playing golf and bowling, the platform had established itself as having a different target audience than its competitors.

That said, I think the problem here is that the Wii has this sweet new controlling system and isn't really taking advantage of it.  Everybody was really excited that their gaming experience would suddenly be a lot more _real_.  But look at who's the worst offender here: the third party developers.  For all its obvious flaws, the GameCube at least got a lot of ports.  With the Wii... well, that fancy controller can't be easy to program for, for one thing!  So a lot of developers probably just figure it's not worth the effort.  Especially when just about everyone already got an Xbox 360 a whole year earlier.

Speaking of which: Honestly, Nintendo is probably just doing what they have to do to survive at this point.  Microsoft has, within two generations, pretty much cornered the traditional console gaming market.  If Nintendo hadn't started courting a different market altogether, the Xbox might be the only console platform left by generation 8.  I would bet money that Sony won't make it out of the console wars alive unless they come up with some really good ideas FAST.



Kesteh said:


> Sims = EA. There is no side to that field.



And thank goodness for that.  What with EA owning like 90% of the video game market and all.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 1, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Anyways, how does that not make ToS2 a direct sequal? A direct sequal takes place after the events of the previous game and takes things from there, it's not a "part 2" unless the original game itself is split into multiple parts (much like what they're doing with Starcraft 2 right now).


ToS2=ToP

And calling it ToS1.2 would be really bad.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 1, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> ToS2=ToP
> 
> And calling it ToS1.2 would be really bad.


No, ToS is ToP0, since it's the prequal to ToP.


----------



## Huey (Nov 1, 2008)

Lukar said:


> - Guitar Hero World Tour
> - Rock Band 2
> - Animal Crossing: City Folk
> - Sonic Unleashed
> ...



Regarding the first two, which is the Coke and which is the Pepsi of the "I-need-an-extra-$150-to-buy-controllers-for-this-game" game?

Also, has anyone tried World of Goo?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 1, 2008)

Klonoa might or might not get a localization.

LOL Animal Crossing?

Those rhythm games and World of Goo are available on other systems.

lol Sonic

Anyway, NoA MIGHT get crap games, but NoJ is having a blast. Go blame Reggie.

...And wait a minute, people DEFENDED Dead Rising: CTYD?! It has been widely accepted that the game will be ass compared to its 360 version.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

Okay, seriously... this is a conversation about ONE system. Could we please drop the whole Console Wars BS? It's getting old, repetitive and annoying. That being said, Wii at the '08 Fall Conference literally took my expectations of it, exceeded them, and completely blew them away in a seemingly nonstop slew of fangasms.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 1, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Okay, seriously... this is a conversation about ONE system. Could we please drop the whole Console Wars BS? It's getting old, repetitive and annoying. That being said, Wii at the '08 Fall Conference literally took my expectations of it, exceeded them, and completely blew them away in a seemingly nonstop slew of fangasms.


Thank you. By far this has been the most balanced generation we've had in a looooooong time, no one console is shittier than the next. 

And if you come to expect something to be shit, when they do something mediocre or average, the shock value will be higher :\


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 1, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Thank you. By far this has been the most balanced generation we've had in a looooooong time, no one console is shittier than the next.



It really depends on your personal gaming tastes.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 1, 2008)

Foxstar said:


> Fixed.


hahaha no

I like my wii, and the games I have for it (except for 3 of my 8 games which are terrible) and I won't sell it, but I don't see myself buying any more games for it in the future or at least until Disaster: Day of Crisis is out over in Canada.

Xbox360 just seems to have more enjoyable games.

cause you know it's human nature to want MORE MORE MOAR


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 1, 2008)

fffffffffffffffffffff

for fuck's sake

i'm sick of hearing people whine about games "not looking good" on the wii. there's a lot of shit going on with that system; so many developers are still working on getting the mechanics working first and foremost.

and i'll agree there aren't that many huge big-name titles coming out -- that's because they're trying to make UNIQUE things. De Blob, for example. see, everyone hyped up Mario Kart Wii, SSBB, Mario Galaxy...all sequels/remakes. those were the "big titles" everyone drooled over -- and missed out on third party and smaller titles that are a lot of fun without being splattered with the same four characters you've seen over and over.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 1, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> and i'll agree there aren't that many huge big-name titles coming out -- that's because they're trying to make UNIQUE things



But they're also trying to keep it simple too. Which isn't all that fun for hardcore gamers, but it's what the Wii's main market has become. Casual gamers. Hence why you will see enthusiasm for the Wii die out with hardcore gamers. They aren't the ones keeping their Wiis (I've heard countless whiny stories from people about them selling their Wii.) or Wii titles and the publishers want to make their game so it will sell to the people that are highly likely to buy it.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm broke as fuck, which means that I'll be completely satisfied in getting ToS: DotNW and de Blob for the holidays. Game selection may be one thing, but you still have to have money to play any of them.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> ToS: DotNW



Until someone actually explains what this, I'm going to assume it stands for "Terms of Service," which sounds really boring.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia... not payin' attention are you?


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 1, 2008)

Tales of Symphonia 2: Dawn of the New World, a game that's been mentioned quite a few times throughout the thread. Nice job.


----------



## Kimmerset (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks. :3 I was more or less paying attention to the points people have been making about the Wii and not the games specifically.

Seriously, trying to make me feel bad or something?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 1, 2008)

If I loathe ToS will I also loath ToS2?


----------



## AlexX (Nov 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Klonoa might or might not get a localization.


Namco had an English servey asking whether or not they should change Klonoa's character design. To not localize it at this point would be akin to IS not localizing Fire Emblem DS.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 1, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> But they're also trying to keep it simple too. Which isn't all that fun for hardcore gamers, but it's what the Wii's main market has become. Casual gamers. Hence why you will see enthusiasm for the Wii die out with hardcore gamers. They aren't the ones keeping their Wiis (I've heard countless whiny stories from people about them selling their Wii.) or Wii titles and the publishers want to make their game so it will sell to the people that are highly likely to buy it.



because heaven forbid someone try and enjoy a game without going I MUST LOCATE FOUR THOUSAND TINY LITTLE THINGS NOBODY ELSE CARES ABOUT HIDDEN IN THE FINAL AREA UNDERNEATH THE BOSS WHO IS KILLING YOU THREE HUNDRED TIMES?

for fuck sake, not every game is about being hardcore. i'd consider myself a pretty damn hardcore player in the long run, having been at it for a good 15 years or so, and i still love silly, "casual" games that everyone bitches about just as much as i love indepth, deep games.

it's about having FUN, goddamnit. why don't people appreciate that?


----------



## AlexX (Nov 1, 2008)

Not to mention whenever they do try to make a "hardcore" game, people complain that it's too hard and it sells like crap.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Nov 1, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If I loathe ToS will I also loath ToS2?



Possibly, seeing as it appears to play very similarly to the first (minus the world map), but I think it best you either take the plunge and import or wait a week and a half. You know, when it's out.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 1, 2008)

Virtual Console is all the hardcore i'll ever need... and more.


----------



## chronoteeth (Nov 1, 2008)

The Conduit, mushroom men, and madworld look pretty alright for exclusives


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 2, 2008)

Eh, never liked ToS. For one, it's the start of Team Symphonia, the worst Tales team (Team Destiny is a lot better - they try out different systems as opposed to Team Button Masher). If it was released in the PS2 back then with the other RPGs, it might not get hailed much (it did get a PS2 release in Japan though).

Still, I laugh at people defending Dead Rising Wii.

Oh and Conduit could not get into US shores because of Reggie.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 2, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> because heaven forbid someone try and enjoy a game without going I MUST LOCATE FOUR THOUSAND TINY LITTLE THINGS NOBODY ELSE CARES ABOUT HIDDEN IN THE FINAL AREA UNDERNEATH THE BOSS WHO IS KILLING YOU THREE HUNDRED TIMES?
> 
> for fuck sake, not every game is about being hardcore. i'd consider myself a pretty damn hardcore player in the long run, having been at it for a good 15 years or so, and i still love silly, "casual" games that everyone bitches about just as much as i love indepth, deep games.
> 
> it's about having FUN, goddamnit. why don't people appreciate that?



Because people want a challenge. Not the whole game handed to them in 3-4 hours, and certainly not boring party games. I'd rather play a regular board game than all the party games out on Wii.

I mean really, look at all the party or casual games on Wii. There have only been a few good games that bridge the gap between hardcore and casual on Wii. Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Super Mario Galaxy are some examples. No hardcore gamer wants to continue to play tedious crap over and over like Wii Sports. The main audience for the Wii does. I remember someone looked over the Wii software sales, and a large amount of people buying the Wii only have the Wii Sports that came with it.

Face it, the Wii is going to basically become a toy if publishers don't do something about it, and I don't call releasing a great game for both sets alike every 3-4 months. Releasing at least 10 a year that give you a rich gameplay experience that lasts more than 10 hours would be good.

I want a new game for my Wii that I will love and want to keep playing for hours on end because it is just that good. There are games like this out for the Wii, but they've started to dwindle as the Wii's lifetime goes on.

EDIT: Honestly, the only games I see myself picking up for the Wii within the next year are Animal Crossing, The Conduit, and just maybe Wii Sports Resort.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Nov 2, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> ...
> 
> I was one of those people that defended the Wii once, back in the days of good titles like Mario Galaxy and Twilight Princess. But now I'm not so satisfied.
> 
> A title hasn't made me want to open my wallet since Smash Bros Brawl, with a wee exception to De Blob, but other than that I'm smitten with indifference


 
It's the same deal with me...   that's why I'm getting an Xbox 360 soon, but I'm still gonna keep my wii.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 2, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Because people want a challenge.


No, they don't. If they did the "hardcore" games like Radiant Dawn wouldn't have sold like crap.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

Sequels to Punch Out!, Sin & Punisment, and Another Code (Trace Memory). If that's not hardcore enough for you, then you're a communist and I don't give a damn.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> No, they don't. If they did the "hardcore" games like Radiant Dawn wouldn't have sold like crap.


The wii was made to be a novelty game console to begin with. The only game out for the extremely excessive grind/tweakers for the wii is brawl, and even then it seems watered down :\


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 2, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Sequels to Punch Out!, Sin & Punisment, and Another Code (Trace Memory). If that's not hardcore enough for you, then you're a communist and I don't give a damn.



Sadly this Punch Out will most likely be a remake (you essentially cannot put a "sequel" to Punch Out ) and Trace Memory is just the same as the DS version, only updated (think of Under the Knife -> Second Opinion update).

Atlus, give me my New Blood 2. Otherwise there will be blood!


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> No, they don't. If they did the "hardcore" games like Radiant Dawn wouldn't have sold like crap.


You keep saying "blahblahblah hardcore gamers should like Fire Emblem PoR because it's hard lol

Making a game hard does not make the game in its entirety [good] and you seem to fail to realize that. Hey I bought the game okay? Played it once until Chapter 4, the prison break, where I was a little overwhelmed by enemies; side 1, ~7 soldiers/generals/whatever, side 2, maybe 3 guys, but I have a door to break down. I break the door down, 4 of the guys on side 1 have made it to me while I'm able to attack the guy in front of me ONCE. I tried unlocking the door with the thief, I've tried going on the other side, but obviously, to no avail.

A game's difficulty should not make it suck. This isn't a game to be appreciated by Hardcore gamers, it's game for the hardcore Fire Emblem fans.

inb4wellyoujustsuckatfireemblem


----------



## kitetsu (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope Sin and Punishment 2 gets released all the way out here in nanny country.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 2, 2008)

Isn't almost every console I know besides Wii, PSP, Gameboy and DS getting motion sensors?


----------



## AlexX (Nov 2, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> You keep saying "blahblahblah hardcore gamers should like Fire Emblem PoR because it's hard lol


I use Radiant Dawn as an example because it's proof that Nintendo isn't to blame; the so-called "hardcore" fans are because whenever a game does come by that's more attributed to their interests, they don't buy it.



> Making a game hard does not make the game in its entirety [good] and you seem to fail to realize that.


Fire Emblem has 11 installments at the time of writing. I highly doubt it would get that far if it wasn't good.



> Hey I bought the game okay? Played it once until Chapter 4, the prison break, where I was a little overwhelmed by enemies; side 1, ~7 soldiers/generals/whatever, side 2, maybe 3 guys, but I have a door to break down. I break the door down, 4 of the guys on side 1 have made it to me while I'm able to attack the guy in front of me ONCE. I tried unlocking the door with the thief, I've tried going on the other side, but obviously, to no avail.


That mission is actually pretty easy, just move slowly and take out open area on the left side and recruit Aran while doing so, but don't go past the guarding armor knights in the south. Then move to the right side and use the trees to control the enemies that go after you. Use Aran or Nolan as a wall and have Leonardo, Ilanya, or Micaiah back them up from behind with their indirect fire. Once you take out the reinforcements break down the door and treat it as another choke point (wall it and use indirect units to back them up from behind, since they can fire over other units and walls). Then lure in the remaining enemies one-by-one to finish the mission (making sure Sothe steals the skill scroll from the boss before you beat the mission).



> A game's difficulty should not make it suck. This isn't a game to be appreciated by Hardcore gamers, it's game for the hardcore Fire Emblem fans.


"Hardcore" isn't a defined genre of games. Doesn't matter if it's a strategy game, RPG, or platformer, a game that isn't casual simply isn't casual.

If you want to argue that Fire Emblem is for Fire Emblem fans only, then that means just about any major franchise isn't technically a "hardcore" game and merely for fans of the franchise.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I use Radiant Dawn as an example because it's proof that Nintendo isn't to blame; the so-called "hardcore" fans are because whenever a game does come by that's more attributed to their interests, they don't buy it.



Well, part of the problem has been that it's difficult to find said games when looking through all the Wii ones. There's so much awful crap out for the Wii.

Honestly, I was looking through the used Wii games at GameStop the other day, seeing if there was anything I'd want for the Wii. I didn't have much time to look through them, but all I saw for the most part was crap. I didn't even see one copy of Metroid Prime 3 or Super Mario Galaxy new or used. The big problem here is that game stores don't keep new games as long because they want to make profit off the used copies, so it ends up that the good games are real sparse because people want to keep those instead of trading them in.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 2, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Well, part of the problem has been that it's difficult to find said games when looking through all the Wii ones.


Ha... No.

Even if the game stores don't stock them (which I find hard to believe... I still see Galaxy and Radiant Dawn on my local Gamestop's shelves), there's still tons of sites like Amazon and etc. where you can order them. Not being able to locate them isn't really an excuse considering the ways to track down stuff these days.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I use Radiant Dawn as an example because it's proof that Nintendo isn't to blame; the so-called "hardcore" fans are because whenever a game does come by that's more attributed to their interests, they don't buy it.
> 
> *People don't buy games because they are hard, they buy them because they are fun.* (also I was sucking because I had been playing on normal, silly me)
> 
> ...



All I'm saying is that you're only going on about Fire Emblem and how it is for hardcore gamers, but Fire Emblem does not make the wii a must-have. Any other games you would like to mention?

But gawd I don't want to only talk about hardcore-ness.

It's more the fact that wii has the least number of games to interest people of our (18+) specific age. Sure, I'm not saying there's nothing interesting, but I want more games that are out on the 360 than there are good games presently for the wii and obviously, I'm not alone or nobody would be talking about this at all.

mayb sum guise do actulee want der guns n blood n bewbs roflrofl


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> All I'm saying is that you're only going on about Fire Emblem and how it is for hardcore gamers, but Fire Emblem does not make the wii a must-have. Any other games you would like to mention?
> 
> But gawd I don't want to only talk about hardcore-ness.
> 
> ...



Or mayb sum guyz wnt 2 tke my advise n stfu bout damn Cnsle Wrz!!!


----------



## Grand Hatter (Nov 2, 2008)

TwilightV said:


> Or mayb sum guyz wnt 2 tke my advise n stfu bout damn Cnsle Wrz!!!



Yes please. I started this thread just to get a heads up on what was coming out. And i'm actually quite impressed!

We don't have to fight! *puts a flower in the your console's disk slot*


----------



## AlexX (Nov 2, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> All I'm saying is that you're only going on about Fire Emblem and how it is for hardcore gamers, but Fire Emblem does not make the wii a must-have. Any other games you would like to mention?


I could have also used Metriod Prime 3, Twilight Princess, or Mario Galaxy for examples instead. Generally Nintendo's first-party titles work, as do a few others like Sonic & the Secret Rings (arguably... some people aren't willing to step outside their comfort zone to try new things).



> But gawd I don't want to only talk about hardcore-ness.


Isn't that what this whole discussion is about?



> It's more the fact that wii has the least number of games to interest people of our (18+) specific age.


Why do people seem to think that games are specifically made for small children if they aren't M-rated?



> Sure, I'm not saying there's nothing interesting, but I want more games that are out on the 360 than there are good games presently for the wii and obviously, I'm not alone or nobody would be talking about this at all.


Different people have different preferances.



> mayb sum guise do actulee want der guns n blood n bewbs roflrofl


I find that too many games with those things end up trying to focus on them too much to try and make themselves seem more "mature".


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Sadly this Punch Out will most likely be a remake (you essentially cannot put a "sequel" to Punch Out )



Yeah, but it's basically what nearly everyone has wanted since Wii was first introduced. Plus, you gotta love Little Mac's redesign and the flying pastries from Glass Joe being KO'd.


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 2, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I could have also used Metriod Prime 3, Twilight Princess, or Mario Galaxy for examples instead. Generally Nintendo's first-party titles work, as do a few others like Sonic & the Secret Rings (arguably... some people aren't willing to step outside their comfort zone to try new things).
> *that's also the problem, as nintendo's the only manufacturer who makes the only good games (with very few exceptions)* *wii does not see very much good third-party titles... also lol when you said "a few others like (1 titles)" WHERE DOES YOUR S IN 'OTHERS' COME FROM, GOOD SIR?! (also in passing, some argue that Secret Rings wasn't very good. I wouldn't know because I don't like sonic, but just sayin' that you made have chosen a bad example thar)*
> 
> Isn't that what this whole discussion is about?
> ...



also side-note, I didn't mean to bring up system wars shit when I said I wish I got a 360

sry imma takin mah leev now


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 2, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Because people want a challenge. Not the whole game handed to them in 3-4 hours, and certainly not boring party games. I'd rather play a regular board game than all the party games out on Wii.
> 
> I mean really, look at all the party or casual games on Wii. There have only been a few good games that bridge the gap between hardcore and casual on Wii. Super Smash Bros. Brawl and Super Mario Galaxy are some examples. No hardcore gamer wants to continue to play tedious crap over and over like Wii Sports. The main audience for the Wii does. I remember someone looked over the Wii software sales, and a large amount of people buying the Wii only have the Wii Sports that came with it.
> 
> ...



Gaming isn't entirely about games being hard. A good challenge can help the experience, but if you're playing a game that's impossible to beat, it's just as not-fun as playing a game where you can't possibly ever fail.

A good game needs to have the proper balance of ease and difficulty, and I don't think you're appreciating that enough. I love a game that I can whip through in twenty minutes, because I'm having fun and going -really fast- (see: Sonic 2). However, there are times where I also want an experience that lasts (Pokemon). And then there's games with almost no point that are just fun for the sake of being fun (Pop, on WiiWare).

A good game, one that I want to buy, is not solely about challenge. It's about the entire package. A good game needs to be fun, needs to handle well, needs to be easy to pick up, but tricky enough to complete that it takes time and focus, not to mention looking and sounding good. A game that is simply difficult stops being fun when the player doesn't see any sign of improvement (see: Crawl).

PS: graphics don't make a game either. They are just one part. Anyone who needs hyper-realistic graphics for a good game isn't paying attention to what makes the game.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

There are also a few new Intellectual Properties coming out, like Kensax, Cosmic Walker, Line Attack Heroes and this one badass game I don't know the name to (it has Battle at the beginning of the title). Yeah, '09 is looking good for Wii.
EDIT: I also enjoyed PoP.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 2, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> also side-note, I didn't mean to bring up system wars shit when I said I wish I got a 360
> 
> sry imma takin mah leev now


Darnit, quit responding with stuff in a quote! It's really hard to respond to that way...

First of all, I admitted Sonic & the Secret Rings was arguable; though to be honest I think the people who hated it only hate it because it requires a different control scheme from the norm and gamers have a well-known hatred of trying new things.

Next... what, does a game HAVE to be rated M for anyone over 18 to get it? Contrary to popular belief, "suitable for all" doesn't mean children-only. I don't mind E-rated games, but then again, I'm straight, so I'm not exactly a normal person around here...

Last... Without the gore, implied nudity and all that crap, the game would be rated T at worst, and by your logic that's still not for the "mature" crowd. Some people like those things, yes, but I'd rather have a game that's actually fun rather than a game that focuses on simply making it rain body parts while you fight while having women around with outfits that leave as little to the imagination as possible.


----------



## dietrc70 (Nov 2, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Well, part of the problem has been that it's difficult to find said games when looking through all the Wii ones. There's so much awful crap out for the Wii.
> 
> Honestly, I was looking through the used Wii games at GameStop the other day, seeing if there was anything I'd want for the Wii. I didn't have much time to look through them, but all I saw for the most part was crap. I didn't even see one copy of Metroid Prime 3 or Super Mario Galaxy new or used. The big problem here is that game stores don't keep new games as long because they want to make profit off the used copies, so it ends up that the good games are real sparse because people want to keep those instead of trading them in.



That is absolutely true.  There are a few stores in Houston that keep the AAA titles in stock but the discount stores and Gamestop don't.  It's just piles of the latest movie-tie in/throwaway junk.

I usually get stuff off Amazon, so it's not a problem for me, but it is bad for a console when most of the games a walk-in buyer sees (and maybe buys) are junk.  That was one of the things that helped bring down the Atari console in the 80's.  The Wii has way too much junk crowding out the quality releases and leading people to think that its not a serious console.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 2, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> That is absolutely true.  There are a few stores in Houston that keep the AAA titles in stock but the discount stores and Gamestop don't.  It's just piles of the latest movie-tie in/throwaway junk.
> 
> I usually get stuff off Amazon, so it's not a problem for me, but it is bad for a console when most of the games a walk-in buyer sees (and maybe buys) are junk.  That was one of the things that helped bring down the Atari console in the 80's.  The Wii has way too much junk crowding out the quality releases and leading people to think that its not a serious console.



My guess is that you're local game stores just don't give a f*?!, because mine have every game (good and bad) on display.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 3, 2008)

dietrc70 said:


> I usually get stuff off Amazon, so it's not a problem for me, but it is bad for a console when most of the games a walk-in buyer sees (and maybe buys) are junk.


Except those kinds of people are CASUAL gamers, so it makes sense to put stuff aimed at them on the main shelves. "Hardcore" gamers import and crap, so not having something in stores is no real detriment as long as it's still reasonably new.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 3, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> Gaming isn't entirely about games being hard. A good challenge can help the experience, but if you're playing a game that's impossible to beat, it's just as not-fun as playing a game where you can't possibly ever fail.
> 
> A good game needs to have the proper balance of ease and difficulty, and I don't think you're appreciating that enough. I love a game that I can whip through in twenty minutes, because I'm having fun and going -really fast- (see: Sonic 2). However, there are times where I also want an experience that lasts (Pokemon). And then there's games with almost no point that are just fun for the sake of being fun (Pop, on WiiWare).
> 
> ...



I'll agree for the most part with you. That's what my intended meaning by challenge was. Keeping it sort of difficult, but still fun. Not having the whole game handed to you easily. I personally like that feeling of accomplishment in video games, not mindless droning.

Also, graphics can make the game and they can't. It depends on the type of game. Sometimes graphics is just how much you can show on screen. For example, Dead Rising on Wii and Dead Rising on Xbox 360. You won't see near as many enemies on-screen in the Wii version as you would on the 360 version. Having more to do also makes the game last longer and more fun.

However, a game that you can blow through in 20 minutes isn't worth $50 or $60. It's about getting fun, replayability, and gameplay for your money. Not about throwing your money away for game you'll only play for 20 minutes and never touch again.

But for a lot of hardcore gamers, there has to at least be some sense of challenge. Even if it's not too hard or if you're just learning some new things, there's got to be something or it's not going to be too fun after playing for a while.

As for the game stores thing, I guess that depends on where you are. There aren't that many Gamestops around here, and I know there are tons of people in the area that like to play the better games instead of a ton of kids that play the crap. Then again, it could just be because the nearest GameStop is right across the street from the high school in town.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 3, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> I'll agree for the most part with you. That's what my intended meaning by challenge was. Keeping it sort of difficult, but still fun. Not having the whole game handed to you easily. I personally like that feeling of accomplishment in video games, not mindless droning.
> 
> Also, graphics can make the game and they can't. It depends on the type of game. Sometimes graphics is just how much you can show on screen. For example, Dead Rising on Wii and Dead Rising on Xbox 360. You won't see near as many enemies on-screen in the Wii version as you would on the 360 version. Having more to do also makes the game last longer and more fun.
> 
> ...



The original Sonic 2 went for around that price point, y'know. Along with a lot of new Genesis/SNES games, if not more. Remember seeing games pop out at 60 bucks just because they were 24-megabits?


----------



## mammagamma (Nov 3, 2008)

AlexX said:


> making it rain body parts while you fight while having women around with outfits that leave as little to the imagination as possible.



that sounds like the coolest game evar

Where can I get it? Does it have multiplayer?

The mature rating can also be plot/character-oriented, as some people might have gotten tired of playing as a 15-16 year-old character (or a fat plumber) they can't identify themselves with. When they take control of someone older and more mature (lol), the plot might very well shape itself to fit that character's personality and how they would act, how they would talk, how dark and twisted the villains are, etc.

of course imo if it gets a mature rating for that stuff, they might as well go the whole way and include blood (virtual wet dreams come after; I like a fun game) >_>

I want killing my bad guys fun, not just a chore (although I'm sure it will be fun for a while) I have to do in order to move onto the next area and for a T rating, that's pretty limited.


----------



## dog_over_man (Nov 3, 2008)

x


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 3, 2008)

AlexX said:


> (arguably... some people aren't willing to step outside their comfort zone to try new things).



And at the same time, everyone bitches at a franchise BECAUSE it's not a new thing being tried out.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 3, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> Remember seeing games pop out at 60 bucks just because they were 24-megabits?



Just like you see some games out there pop out at $60 now just because they're on Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 3, 2008)

mammagamma said:


> The mature rating can also be plot/character-oriented, as some people might have gotten tired of playing as a 15-16 year-old character (or a fat plumber) they can't identify themselves with. When they take control of someone older and more mature (lol), the plot might very well shape itself to fit that character's personality and how they would act, how they would talk, how dark and twisted the villains are, etc.


You don't need an M-rating for a plot like the one you described. After all, if you remember the old FF4, you can recall it was rated E despite containing all the things you described (a full-grown man struggling with the moral issues of his job and decides to go on a journey to find his true calling, characters talk differently based on what country they're from, the villain is always adding new things to his list of evil deeds, etc.).


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 4, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> Just like you see some games out there pop out at $60 now just because they're on Xbox 360 or PlayStation 3.



Except the games with 24-megabits were at the time hugely creative, and pushing hardware to new limits on systems, the level of which (the push that is) you don't seem to get today. In fact, 24-megabit games had to get new _hardware_ just to play in 16-bit systems. New cartridge presses and everything. That's what I'm talking about.

That, or I could go the "24-megabit games were more fun for the same price tho" line. Heh.


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 4, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> Except the games with 24-megabits were at the time hugely creative, and pushing hardware to new limits on systems, the level of which (the push that is) you don't seem to get today. In fact, 24-megabit games had to get new _hardware_ just to play in 16-bit systems. New cartridge presses and everything. That's what I'm talking about.
> 
> That, or I could go the "24-megabit games were more fun for the same price tho" line. Heh.



That's because we've figured out how to get more advanced easily and earlier on in a console's life. That's what technology evolving does. You get the limits of hardware pushed easily and it's better understood.

But if you want an example of technology really being pushed...Just look at PC games. Every 6 months, there's a new game that comes out and you've got to get new hardware to play it. For Xbox 360 and PS3, it's easy for them to push it. The hardware always stays the same, so it's easy to code when you know the limits. While the PC has hardware that differs greatly and changes all the time. Then again, I'm not sure if the PC is pushed to higher limits is because of optimization issues, or if they're really pushing it with graphics and such.


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 5, 2008)

Neybulot said:


> That's because we've figured out how to get more advanced easily and earlier on in a console's life. That's what technology evolving does. You get the limits of hardware pushed easily and it's better understood.
> 
> But if you want an example of technology really being pushed...Just look at PC games. Every 6 months, there's a new game that comes out and you've got to get new hardware to play it. For Xbox 360 and PS3, it's easy for them to push it. The hardware always stays the same, so it's easy to code when you know the limits. While the PC has hardware that differs greatly and changes all the time. Then again, I'm not sure if the PC is pushed to higher limits is because of optimization issues, or if they're really pushing it with graphics and such.



Whereas with consoles, you just get a new system every few years, and developers work with what they're given.

Where were we again?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 5, 2008)

Anyway...

Nintendo Japan >>>>>>>>> Nintendo US


----------



## Neybulot (Nov 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Nintendo Japan >>>>>>>>> Nintendo US



Hey, yeah! When the heck are we getting Club Nintendo? I want that so bad.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 5, 2008)

And J Wii is getting better games.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 5, 2008)

You mean the Virtual Console? If so just visit the URL for the Japanese Wii Shop channel on a browser and buy the stuff off there.

If you mean games like Captain Rainbow you can just import and use one of the many available Wii mods to play it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You don't need an M-rating for a plot like the one you described. After all, if you remember the old FF4, you can recall it was rated E despite containing all the things you described (a full-grown man struggling with the moral issues of his job and decides to go on a journey to find his true calling, characters talk differently based on what country they're from, the villain is always adding new things to his list of evil deeds, etc.).




Wait....how does the new Final Fantasy 4 differ? =p


----------



## IanKeith (Nov 5, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Nintendo Japan >>>>>>>>> Nintendo US



yes because omg super kawaii neko sugoi pocky desu~~~~~~~~~WRONG. pls to back up. Also, the US ends up with tons of exclusives JP doesn't get.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah so it all evens out.  

If there's anyone who gets the short end of the stick (besides places like Kuwait), it's Australia.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Nov 5, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Wait....how does the new Final Fantasy 4 differ? =p


I'd like to say that FF4 should have been rated T, on the basis that there were a particularly large number of transvestites that were created between the sprite to 3d transition.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 5, 2008)

AlexX said:


> You mean the Virtual Console? If so just visit the URL for the Japanese Wii Shop channel on a browser and buy the stuff off there.
> 
> If you mean games like Captain Rainbow you can just import and use one of the many available Wii mods to play it.



I'm guessing they would have a translation guide online?XP

...I'm still a little shocked that the PAL region got Super Mario RPG before the US did...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 6, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> yes because omg super kawaii neko sugoi pocky desu~~~~~~~~~WRONG. pls to back up. Also, the US ends up with tons of exclusives JP doesn't get.



Umm...

Klonoa? Tatsunoko vs. Capcom?

http://kotaku.com/5071872/the-great-2009-nintendo-release-schedule


----------



## AlexInsane (Nov 6, 2008)

IanKeith said:


> yes because omg super kawaii neko sugoi pocky desu~~~~~~~~~WRONG. pls to back up. Also, the US ends up with tons of exclusives JP doesn't get.



Just because we make US exclusive games doesn't mean they're good ones.

Japan just makes better games than we do.


----------



## AlexX (Nov 6, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Umm...
> 
> Klonoa? Tatsunoko vs. Capcom?
> 
> http://kotaku.com/5071872/the-great-2009-nintendo-release-schedule


It's still possible for a release date to pop up. Klonoa games tend to sell well here and Fire Emblem games do not, so I'm be very surprised if Fire Emblem gets localized and Klonoa does not.

There's no proof Tatsunoko vs Capcom won't get a translation right now either, though even if neither of them do doesn't gamers can just import it and play it on a modded Wii. PROBLEM SOLV'D.


----------



## TwilightV (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I finally got Wii Music. And you know what? I was right. The game is AWESOME! You don't just play the songs, you can make them your own (even change their genre!).


----------

